# Seebrücke Graal Müritz



## Skipper440 (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo Angelfreunde ich wollte in der nächsten Woche mal zur Brücke nach Graal Müritz .Wollte mal fragen ob zur Zeit jemand dort war und wie die Fangerfolge so aussehen bzw.ob überhaupt etwas beissen würde um dieser Jahreszeit?


----------



## sebwu (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

moin moin, heute wurden massen an flundern gefangen leider sehr klein aber nur wenige untermaßige. bei mir waren es nur männliche fische.
mfg


----------



## Skipper440 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

also könnte man doch mal dort hin fahren .und wie siehts mit Dorsch aus ,sind die alle weg wegen dem kalten Wasser?


----------



## sebwu (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

die scheinen zu laichen, den ganzen abend ist kein einziger rausgekommen. am montag waren auf der seebrücke heilligendamm einige knapp maßige rausgekommen aber die größeren sind wohl schon weg.


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Ein kleiner Bericht über den Angeltag gestern in Graal-Müritz von 7:00-19:00Uhr.
Vorab für die Sittenwächter: Mir war nicht bewusst, dass man auch im Winter erst ab 18:00Uhr da angeln darf. War eindeutig mein Fehler. Wurde erst am späten Nachmittag drüber aufgeklärt. Werde ich mir merken.
Um 7.00Uhr auf der Brücke angekommen, Sachen aufgebaut und schon ging das beißen fröhlich los. Bis um 8.00Uhr waren dann 2 brauchbare Dorsche un die 50cm und ne 30er Platte im Eimerchen. Bis dahin hat ne stramme 6 auf die Brücke geweht. Dann war die Sonne voll da und der Wind hat nochmals zugelegt. Die Wellen haben jetzt durch die Brücke durchgeschlagen. Gebissen hat kaum noch was. Und wenn, dann nur Kleinkram. Dafür gaben sich die Touristen die Klinke in die Hand. Ich habe mal hochgerechnet und bin auf 600-700 gekommen. Bis um 15:00Uhr verging keine Sekunde, in der nicht mindestens 2 Touristen auf dem Brückenkopf waren. Sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Blase. Auch wenn sie ein wichtiger Wirtschaftszweig sind, die Sinnhaftigkeit mancher Fragen muss man vorher mal prüfen. Hier ein paar Highlights:
„Sind die Heringe schon in der Ostsee?“ – „Ja, sind sie.“
„Fressen die Fische bei dem Wetter überhaupt“
„Was sind das für Fische?“ – „Flundern“ – „Glaub ich nicht, Flundern kommen nur im Süßwasser vor.“
„Verkaufen sie den Fisch?“ – „Nein“ – „Warum nicht?“
Und auch das hat mir den Tag etwas versüßt:
Fragen zwei kleine Jungs: „Warum ist die Brücke so nass?“ Sekunden später hat eine 3m hohe Gischt die Frage beantwortet. Passiert Rentner aber auch. Gummistiefel helfen da im Übrigen auch nicht. 
Und auch das 10. Foto wird gegen die Sonne nichts.
4-jährige Knirpse dürfen Fisch aus dem Eimer „klauen“. Hund nicht!
Zurück zum Angeln. Gegen 13:30Uhr kamen kurz Wolken und schon biss es wieder. 3 Flundern um die 30cm in 15min. Die Sonne kam wieder raus und schon biss nichts mehr. Erst gegen 16:30Uhr ging es wieder los, aber dafür ganz ordentlich.
Insgesamt hatte ich 4 Flundern um die 30cm und 6 Dorsche 48-54cm. 3 gerade so maßige Flundern und 2 40er Dorsche mussten noch mit, da ich den Haken nicht sauber entfernen konnte. Ca. 10-12 Fische dieser Größe sind zurückgegangen. 
Alles in allem ein anstrengender aber auch entspannender Tag. Sonnenbrand inklusive.


----------



## strignatz (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*



> Auch wenn sie ein wichtiger Wirtschaftszweig sind, die Sinnhaftigkeit mancher Fragen muss man vorher mal prüfen. Hier ein paar Highlights:[/SIZE][/FONT]
> „Sind die Heringe schon in der Ostsee?“ – „Ja, sind sie.“
> „Fressen die Fische bei dem Wetter überhaupt“
> „Was sind das für Fische?“ – „Flundern“ – „Glaub ich nicht, Flundern kommen nur im Süßwasser vor.“
> „Verkaufen sie den Fisch?“ – „Nein“ – „Warum nicht?“





Also dumme fragen sind mir ja bekannt, aber diese gehören ab heute zu den top 10, gerade die mit den flundern


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*



strignatz schrieb:


> Also dumme fragen sind mir ja bekannt, aber diese gehören ab heute zu den top 10, gerade die mit den flundern



Nun ja. So ganz dumm ist diese Frage nun auch wieder nicht. 
Wenn ein ganz eingefleischter Binnenländer noch nie am "großen Teich" war aber Ansässig an einem Fluß wohnt, der In die Ost- oder Nordsee mündet, dann könnte er durchaus die Flundern dem Süßwasser zuordnen. Flundern sind schon hunderte km stromauf mehrfach gefangen worden. Allerdings stimmt es schon. Zu sagen "Das glaube ich nicht." ist doch zumindest eine voreilige Aussage! :q


----------



## strignatz (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Das witzige ist, hier in Hamburg glaubt dir keiner, dass du flundern fängst, weil es ja eigentlich Salzwasserfische sind


----------



## Dingsens (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Moin Silvio und erstmal Petri zu deinem Fang.
Die Eier muss man erstmal haben,sich so lange dem Sturm entgegen zu stemmen! #6
Ich bin ja auch recht oft da und weiß,wie's da wedelt bei der Windrichtung.
Nur mal so als kleiner Tip,an jeder mir bekannten Seebrücke ist die Brückenordnung am Zugang angeschlagen. Dort sind auch die Angelzeiten und Einschränkungen (z.B.Wustrow-Angeln nur am Brückenkopf gestattet) vermerkt.
Das schützt dich vor eventuellem Schaden,da gerade in Gra-Mü der Brückenwart öfter mal seine Runde dreht und dann,je nach Tagesform,auch mal bissi ungemütlich werden kann. |krach:
Habe schon öfter erlebt,dass er kurz vor 7 (ENDE der Angelzeit) aufgeschlagen ist und aufgepasst hat,dass alle schön einpacken und nix hinterlassen. (Müll,Fischabfälle etc.)

Hast du eigentlich die Anglerabgabemarke (Automat) gezogen?
Wenn nicht,kann auch das durchaus mal deinen Ausflug beenden! Nämlich dann,wenn du kein Geld dabei hast und nicht nachlösen kannst. 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen,sind nur Tips für kommende Ausflüge. :m

Grüße von nem Ex-NBler aus HRO...


----------



## sebwu (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

der automat vor der seebrücke war zumindest am do. mit blauer folie zugeklebt/verhüllt:m(sah offiziell aus, bestimmt defekt)

petri zu den dorschen, scheinen ja doch noch da zu sein.


----------



## scotch2907 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Am Samstag und Sonntag Abend war zwar keine Folie drüber, aber Münzen wollte er trotzdem nicht.
Der Münzschlitz war verriegelt.


----------



## sebwu (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

naja, der € ist es mir schon wert da zu angeln. was mich stört sind die angelzeiten, zumindest im winter könnte das schon etwas freizügiger sein dazu kommt das ich keine lust habe ne stunde vorher mir die beine auf der brücke in dem bauch zu stehen um nen platz zu bekommen|bigeyes

auf welcher höhe hattet ihr eure dorsche?


----------



## Silvio.i (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Moin Silvio und erstmal Petri zu deinem Fang.
> Die Eier muss man erstmal haben,sich so lange dem Sturm entgegen zu stemmen! #6
> Ich bin ja auch recht oft da und weiß,wie's da wedelt bei der Windrichtung.
> Nur mal so als kleiner Tip,an jeder mir bekannten Seebrücke ist die Brückenordnung am Zugang angeschlagen. Dort sind auch die Angelzeiten und Einschränkungen (z.B.Wustrow-Angeln nur am Brückenkopf gestattet) vermerkt.
> ...



Hast ja mit allem Recht!!!!
 Sonntag hatte der Automat auch nichts angenommen.
 Bis um 17:45Uhr war ich auch der einzige Angler auf der Brücke.


----------



## Dingsens (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Wie gesagt,waren gut gemeinte Tips. :m
Ist vor allen Dingen für eventuell mitlesende Angeltouristen von weiter wech nicht ganz unpraktisch,das mal zu lesen. |bigeyes
Man sieht ja leider immer mal wieder "komische Käuze" dort,die das dann natürlich alles gar nicht wussten und dann rum am wundern sind,dass es "Nackenschläge" vom Brückenwart gibt.
Das mit dem Automaten hatte ich allerdings auch schon. Habe meine beiden 1-€ Stücke bestimmt 20x versucht einzuwerfen und es ging nix! Als er dann kontrollieren kam,hatte ich natürlich keine,er hatte aber ne Probemarke gezogen! Bin dann aber extra mit ihm vor und hab ihm gezeigt,dass er MEINE Euros nicht annimmt. Hat mir dann seine Probemarke verkauft und meinte,er kümmere sich um die Wartung.
Aber auch Ende letzten Jahres hing öfter der blaue Sack drüber,scheint also ein immer wiederkehrendes Problem zu sein.
Vielleicht fiel ja deshalb der letztjährige (Windschutz)Weihnachtsbaum-finanziell bedingt- auch etwas "bescheiden" aus! :q 

Also,viel Petri Heil weiterhin und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf der Brücke.


----------



## Skipper440 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Danke Leute für eure Tipps ,wir wollen dann nächste Woche mal hin wenn das Wetter besser sein soll .Ich wede dann berichten was der Angeltag gebracht bzw uns beschert hat .Nochmals vielen Dank an euch und ein dickes Petri gewünscht von mir.


----------



## Skipper440 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

also ich und mein Vater sind schon immer früher da gewesen und konnten damals ab 17.00uhr angeln aber das ist schon länger her ....und vielleicht sieht mann sich ja mal auf der Brücke.Muss man eigendlich bis zum Brückenkopf vor? wir hatten auch bei der ersten Ausbuchtung gute Erfolge und wir hatten sonst immer die ganze Nacht durch geangelt.


----------



## Dingsens (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Nein,ich braucht nicht bis zum Kopf. Zur Zeit geht der Fokus ja ganz klar in Richtung Platte und die fangt ihr auf ganzer Brückenlänge in jeder Buchte. Müssen halt nur hungrig sein.


----------



## scotch2907 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Gestern Abend von 18 bis 22.30 Uhr nochmal mit einem Kumpel auf der Seebrücke gewesen.
Als wir ankamen, standen schon vier Angler auf dem Kopf, aber wir haben noch in einer Ecke Platz gefunden.
Dabei den Bordi Dingsens kennengelernt, es war ein lustiger Abend.
Dorsche haben sich sehr rar gemacht, bei mir wurden es aber noch 7 schöne Flundern.


----------



## Dingsens (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Yep,war ein lustiger Abend. #6
Bin noch bissi länger geblieben und hatte am Ende 10 Platten (26-37cm) zum Mitnehmen. 
Viele Fische knapp unter Maß(22-24cm),die aber größtenteils schadlos releast werden konnten.
Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal wieder dort.

Gruß,Marcus.


----------



## Fishfinder-DBR (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

petri euch Brückenanglern. Ich glaube, ich muss auch mal wieder hin. Ist ja eigentlich mein Stammplatz, diese Seebrücke, und ich hatte dort schon Sternstunden an Fisch. 
Man trifft sich und outet euch ruhig mal.|wavey:


----------



## sebwu (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

so richtig gebissen hat es auch erst nach 22 uhr. 12 maßige flundern bis 33cm sind es dann noch geworden aber leider sehr  viele untermaßige  die aber alle nicht zu tief geschluckt hatten.
meine nächste anschaffung wird ein spundwandkescher, scheinbar kann man immer mit was großen rechnen|uhoh:


----------



## Skipper440 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

wir haben uns jetzt endschlossen am Mittwoch hoch zu fahren ,mal schauen ob die Fische hungrig sind .werd euch dann berichten


----------



## Skipper440 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Hi Leute wie gesagt waren wir gestern in Graal Müritz auf der Seebrücke ,es haben viele Platte gebissen.Ich hatte 17maßige Platten bis 41cm und einen Dorsch von 52cm.Es war ein toller Angeltag,Wetter war top neue Angelfreunde kennengelernt und viel Spaß gehabt.Der Brückenautomat ging wieder nicht aber der Brückenwart kam am Abend vorbei und kassierte den Euro.bis demnächst und ein dickes Petri an alle sagt Skipper 440


----------



## scotch2907 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Gestern Abend mal wieder von 18-23.00 Uhr auf der Brücke gewesen.
Hat recht gut gebissen, aber auch viele kleine.
Bei mir durften 6 Flundern zwischen 25 bis 35 cm mit.


----------



## Fishfinder-DBR (21. April 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Moin,
ich hab mal einen kurzen Nachtrag von Samstag. War mal wieder nach langer Zeit auf meiner Lieblingssseebrücke in Graal-Müritz. Von 18.00 Uhr bis 03.00 Uhr. Wetter war nicht schlecht. Wind aus Nordwest auf West drehend, Stärke 3 abnehmend. Brücke war gut besucht. Ich hatte am Ende 6 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, 7 Platten und 24 Heringe. Die Platten kann man aber vergessen. Nur Haut und Gräten. Kann man wieder zurücksetzen. Heringe so nebenbei gezuppelt. Aber hat super Spaß gemacht.
Das Bild war ein Zwischenstand.


----------



## scotch2907 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Seebrücke Graal Müritz*

Gestern kurzentschlossen von 22 - 00.45 Uhr zu zweit auf der Brücke gewesen.
Es war erstaunlich leer, nicht nur an Anglern, sondern auch an Spaziergängern.
Bei mir durften 4 Flundern von 27 - 32 cm mit.
Es kamen auch einige Dorsche raus, leider alle Untermaßig.


----------

